# "No Mk III boots left in the system," they said.



## Steve 1 RNFLDR (14 Dec 2013)

Haven't been able to get a pair since '08.  Yet here they are, never issued judging by the tags on 'em in the photos, and being sold off in bulk, and I'm stuck with the bloody moon boots.  

http://www.gcsurplus.ca/mn-eng.cfm?snc=wfsav&sc=ach-shop&vndsld=1&so=DESC&sf=ferm-clos&lci=&str=1&sr=1&ltnf=1&lcn=291372&lct=L


----------



## armyvern (14 Dec 2013)

Is yet _another_ boot thread really required in this site?? "None in the system to be issued" is more correct.   These things were deemed obsolete and pulled from shelves years ago (even the never-issued ones).  I was a Sgt in Clothing Stores then.   We are finally getting around to selling off that obsolete stuff.  Hell, we only smelted down the last of the FNs a couple years ago.  Nothing to see here.


----------



## Cui (14 Dec 2013)

Wouldn't it be better to just transfer them to some CSTC for cadets to use during the summers?


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 Dec 2013)

I just turned my MKIIIs in for exchange. Got told I'd need to wait 4 to 5 months for a pair of replacement boots  ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Dec 2013)

Danner Kinetics. Best I have ever owned.

That is all.


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Dec 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I just turned my MKIIIs in for exchange. Got told I'd need to wait 4 to 5 months for a pair of replacement boots  ;D



Until then, wear your issued mukluks like a good soldier. No non-issued kit.  >


----------



## chrisf (14 Dec 2013)

If its that much of a problem, why not buy the triwalls and be set for life?


----------



## MilEME09 (14 Dec 2013)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Until then, wear your issued mukluks like a good soldier. No non-issued kit.  >



Mukluks are being redesigned and are no longer being issued. have a nice winter >


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Dec 2013)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> Mukluks are being redesigned and are no longer being issued. have a nice winter >



And your 10 non specific gender tent (see how correct I can be?) is worn out and there aren't many in the system.

Have a real nice winter.


----------



## Mr. St-Cyr (15 Dec 2013)

Yes I just had to deal with that mukluk situation for a weekend BMQ. The range and the FTX were over the last 2 weeks. I think the word made it all the way up to 2 Can Div HQ after weeks of endless bickering and being told ''no mukluks'' by the clothing store. We got our triwall of mukluks on Friday evening just before the FTX so the troops didn't have to lose any toes. Good times.


----------



## MJP (15 Dec 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> And your 10 non specific gender tent (see how correct I can be?) is worn out and there aren't many in the system.
> 
> Have a real nice winter.



That enquiry from Div on behalf of 38 CBG rolled by my desk the other day and I found lots of 5 & 10 Man tents and liners in the system.


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Dec 2013)

MJP said:
			
		

> That enquiry from Div on behalf of 38 CBG rolled by my desk the other day and I found lots of 5 & 10 Man tents and liners in the system.



Excellent! Now how soon do we expect them?

Thanks!


----------



## armyvern (16 Dec 2013)

Ahhhh, the dreaded Reserved Ops Stock ...


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Dec 2013)

Sale over at Oakley Forces.  $200-$300 boots on sale for $49.  Running out of sizes though.


----------



## Mr. St-Cyr (16 Dec 2013)

There are mk3's left in this supply system:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-CANADIAN-ARMY-PEBBLED-LEATHER-COMBAT-BOOTS-UNLINED-womens-mens-/350511810865?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item519c21c931


----------



## GreenMarine (27 Feb 2014)

Give me a stock code and I can look you your MK3's.  I believe we carry some but the sizes may be limited or they may be construction boots that look like then but are a bit short and have steel toes.


----------



## DexOlesa (27 Feb 2014)

Got my mk3's in '10 of course that was RMC where we only get the outdated stuff :


----------



## ArmyRick (1 Mar 2014)

What is really scary and kind of frightens me is when you step back and look at all the symptoms as a whole

-No/Not enough boots/mucklucks
-New uniforms taking way too long to issue
-Procurement gone awry for just about everything
-T4s not being sent out/in EMMA on time
-Severance buyouts taking long time to pay out
-Reserve recruiting down to a trickle
-and the list goes on

The CAF is IMO, in trouble, exactly what kind, well the big kind. Since I own a business (farm) and work part time in a successful resort business (Corporate world), from that perspective the CAF is grossly failing in both managing funds and looking after its people. Its not just money or numbers. It is a lack of will to tackle the problems and do what must be done. Be swift and harsh if the CAF must, but deal with the problems at hand.

The boots are just a symptom of the whole problem at hand. Lack of will to deal with it and just maintain status quo.


----------



## GreenMarine (5 Mar 2014)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> What is really scary and kind of frightens me is when you step back and look at all the symptoms as a whole
> 
> -No/Not enough boots/mucklucks
> -New uniforms taking way too long to issue
> ...




Oh yes the list goes on....is there a current "rant" thread so we can list everything that us as members and veterans know whats wrong or whats right (if it ain't broke font fix it.)

However to stay on topic.

We have boots, Mk 3s are considered old but still in service, (I myself where Olive Green Rain "frog" Suit over the newer cadpat version.) Mk4 have mostly taken over plus there's safety boots, jungle boots. Cold/Wet weather boots. I'm a Storesmans working in depot we have the stuff at our end, I'll like to think the middle man could be to be to blame however if there's no demand there's no supply, also the item managers may have been told to slow the issuing of certain boots but both case are questionable.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (5 Mar 2014)

GreenMarine said:
			
		

> Oh yes the list goes on....is there a current "rant" thread so we can list everything that us as members and veterans know whats wrong or whats right (if it ain't broke font fix it.)
> 
> However to stay on topic.
> 
> We have boots, Mk 3s are considered old but still in service, (I myself where Olive Green Rain "frog" Suit over the newer cadpat version.) Mk4 have mostly taken over plus there's safety boots, jungle boots. Cold/Wet weather boots. I'm a Storesmans working in depot we have the stuff at our end, I'll like to think the middle man could be to be to blame however if there's no demand there's no supply, also the item managers may have been told to slow the issuing of certain boots but both case are questionable.



You work in supply and you call the new "boots, general purpose" the Mk4?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Mar 2014)

:facepalm:


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Mar 2014)

GreenMarine said:
			
		

> I'm a Storesmans working in depot we have the stuff at our end,



In sizes "too big" and "too small"? There's probably a reason you have them in depot. The CF bought 1,000 of every size, instead of more in the common sizes.


----------



## dapaterson (5 Mar 2014)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> In sizes "too big" and "too small"? There's probably a reason you have them in depot. The CF bought 1,000 of every size, instead of more in the common sizes.



No.

In fact, the CAF has information on sizes that is used to inform the acquisition of clothing & footwear.  However, the data is old; there's an ongoing effort to get more up to date information so the inventories acquired will more closely mirror the sizes and shapes of today's CAF.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Mar 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> In fact, the CAF has information on sizes that is used to inform the acquisition of clothing & footwear.  However, the data is old; there's an ongoing effort to get more up to date information so the inventories acquired will more closely mirror the sizes and shapes of today's CAF.



So tent size shirts and pants with waists larger than the inseam?

'Bout time >


----------



## dapaterson (5 Mar 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> So tent size shirts and pants with waists larger than the inseam?



Not unless you're still skewing the averages


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Mar 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Not unless you're still skewing the averages



Not anymore! And I'm actually slimming down now that I'm not serving ;D


----------



## GreenMarine (5 Mar 2014)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> You work in supply and you call the new "boots, general purpose" the Mk4?



Yes Yes I do I'm wear a Pair of them now, If I was told wrongly I do apologize. However the Topic is on MK 3's and I'm still waiting on a stock code so I could confirm and answer the question of this thread.  :waiting:

Instead of the thread going on how we have 1000's of sizes for dozen or so types of boots and never have enough to satisfy the common sized man.  :deadhorse:

 Sorry if I sounded off like a mod but I am a subject matter expert on the matter, and will take responsibility for what I have (some) control over being handling and storage of defence materials (incl, clothing.) 

 :dontfeedmods:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Mar 2014)

GreenMarine said:
			
		

> Sorry if I sounded off like a mod but I am a subject matter expert on the matter, and will take responsibility for what I have (some) control over being handling and storage of defence materials (incl, clothing.)
> 
> :dontfeedmods:



Cue Vern.


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Mar 2014)

I think we use the term expert a bit too readily in the CF.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Mar 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Cue Vern.



I think she's in the field..... :crystalball:



			
				ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I think we use the term expert a bit too readily in the CF.



 :goodpost:


----------



## Bzzliteyr (5 Mar 2014)

GreenMarine said:
			
		

> Yes Yes I do I'm wear a Pair of them now, If I was told wrongly I do apologize. However the Topic is on MK 3's and I'm still waiting on a stock code so I could confirm and answer the question of this thread.  :waiting:
> 
> Instead of the thread going on how we have 1000's of sizes for dozen or so types of boots and never have enough to satisfy the common sized man.  :deadhorse:
> 
> ...



Tip from an armour crewman (not a supply SME): 

1. unlace your boot
2. pull tongue of boot forward
3. look at description of boot on tag

If it says Mk4 then I am very mistaken but I suspect it won't.  Please let me know.


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Mar 2014)

;D





			
				recceguy said:
			
		

> So tent size shirts and pants with waists larger than the inseam?
> 
> 'Bout time >


 ;D good one......I was about to say something similar.


----------



## GreenMarine (6 Mar 2014)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Tip from an armour crewman (not a supply SME):
> 
> 1. unlace your boot
> 2. pull tongue of boot forward
> ...



Mine were inked in so no tag, however to settle this side bar for those with din access http://dgmssc.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/DTICS/SITE/CGCS_Details_e.asp?NSN=843020A035157 granted these use a local purchase stock code they are in the system.

and for the Grand finally.

http://dgmssc.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/DTICS/SITE/CGCS_Details_e.asp?NSN=8430218724291 to http://dgmssc.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/DTICS/SITE/CGCS_Details_e.asp?NSN=8430218724327

And doing a basic computer check followed by a physical check... we have Boots, Combat (MARK III;CANADIAN FORCES; LEATHER; BLACK; HIGH; LACE FASTENING;SIZE 4-1/2-5D to 13-13-1/2F)

There's 36 size and we're holding stock in 27 sizes, and 9 sizes mostly between size 8 1/2 to 11 having the Zeros.


Hope this answers tje question.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (6 Mar 2014)

GreenMarine said:
			
		

> Mine were inked in so no tag, however to settle this side bar for those with din access http://dgmssc.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/DTICS/SITE/CGCS_Details_e.asp?NSN=843020A035157 granted these use a local purchase stock code they are in the system.
> 
> and for the Grand finally.
> 
> ...



Did you skip over the "STATUS:  Item is "Cancelled-Duplicate" (Converted)"?

So tell me again you stock MkIV boots?

*edited for fatigue*


----------



## MJP (6 Mar 2014)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Did you skip over the "STATUS:  Item is "Cancelled-Duplicate" (Converted)"?
> 
> So tell me again you stock MkIV boots?
> 
> *edited for fatigue*



It was a duplicate NSN which happens.  If you look at the dates of when the two NSNs (click on the other NSN in the CGCS) were entered, they are only seperated by a week or so.  The system considered them MKIV boots and just updated the CGCS with more detail leaving out the MkIV bit.  Regardless of what you want to call them I remember them being called MkIV.  I remember bemoaning the loss of my beloved MKIIIs while reciepting some of these boots while doing some OJT in Winnipeg.  What I don't remember nor do I care really is if we still have them or call them MkIV as they were Shyte.


----------

